# Time to paint the Sh*tbox...AGAIN!!!



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Ahh yes, the saga of my B14 Sentra Continues.... As some of you (Well....the OT regulars at least! ) may know, I have not had a good time with the cosmetics of this poor car. I bought it as a wreck for $350 with 68 k on it, cut off and replaced the front end 2 yrs ago and painted it only to have the paint go horribly wrong due to low temps. The I preped it again only to back into a parked car and take out the bumper and trunk lid. So, I fixed it again, and replaced the trunk lid and back bumper.... The NEXT DAY I get rammed by a 2002 Dodge Ram quad cab! ( I was 5 days from painting it!!!) I was going to leave it a primered half finished mess with wrecked doors on the drivers side, but I hate the wayt it looks so I put upwards of an inch of fiberglass filler into the slide hammer pulled quarter panel last week, and am getting 2 doors this week to complete it. So, my question is, what color should I paint it? I am limiting myself to almost the cheapest paint money can buy, Nason's Acrylic urethane- which menas I can't get an exact color match. I'll eb doing the jambs too as I have a platinum gold car with a white trunk already and no doubt the doors won't match either. The car is originally KN4 Platinum Gold with a brown interior, and has 13 in wheels with hubcaps (it's a work beater) Here are my options to vote on:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

white

plain and simple


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Silver is allways nice! 








:thumbup:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

An update for those who care: Bought and installed the doors today, but found I will need to replace a section of the quarter panel. I spent $90 for a pair of doors and will likely spend less than $50 for the 1/4 panel (I'll hack it out oversize with a cold chisel and a big hammer then trim off what I don't need), but it sucks since I really didn't want to have to spend the time welding this car. Now the door won't hit the light switch in the rear, so oh well...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

didnt notice that they were damaged when ya got em?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> didnt notice that they were damaged when ya got em?


The doors are near perfect, it's the 1/4 panel that needs help! I'll probably cut a piece from the same car I got the doors from going from the gas filler door to the door frame and section the 2 cars together. I never posted pics because of a digital cam problem (computer won't read the pics in camera), but if I did you would see what I meant. It was "Rammed" from the gas filler door to the edge of the front fender.


----------



## BadBoy91 (Jan 21, 2005)

Silver is great cuz you dont have to wash it, and you cant really tell its dirty til ya touch it.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

BadBoy91 said:


> Silver is great cuz you dont have to wash it, and you cant really tell its dirty til ya touch it.


That's why I am kinda partial to beige right now. I have some left over from the first time I painted it that could be used as a base and allow me to buy only 2 quarts of paint to finish the job. Plus, it would look right under the hood.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

GUNMETAL !! haha..


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I have a thing for gunmetal and bullet silver. I think bullet silver with gunmetal rims with a polished lip is hotness


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

flatblack!!!!!!!


----------



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

:thumbup: john deere blitz black like mine HAHA :thumbup:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

im partial to primer and gunmetal but it doesnt get any cheaper than primer.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

91sentra said:


> im partial to primer and gunmetal but it doesnt get any cheaper than primer.


We're currently sportin' almost the same paint scheme-except mine has a white trunk, white back bumper and platinum gold drivers' side doors and passenger's side fender on it. For wheels, I have 3 black steelies with one silver B12 Sentra steelie that has a trim ring on it.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

primer grey/black, with a clear coat on it.

why?

cause ive never seen it done. and i think it would look cool.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

How about Victoria Secret blue or classic pickle green?  j/k

Seriously:

Silver w/blue pearl

White w/blue pearl


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I have to keep my car like this until spring so..........................
anyways i actually like white though, or gunmetal color :thumbup:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, it can't be anything elaborate, has to be on the Nason color sheet (Nason is what cheapie paint shops like Econo Bake and Maaco use).I have a half gallon of clear left over from my failed first attempt and will just buy a quart so I have enough to finish it. It also has to be a light color because it will hide minor flaws better ( I don't want to block it 4x like I would on a high end paint job).I'm mainly doing it so the car won't be an embarassment anymore and will belnd in with traffic better.

BTW, a gallon of the ultra cheap Nason Synthetic enamel white with everything needed to mix the paint can be as little as $65!!!! A paint booth rental is another $50, so there is no reason to have an unpainted beater (unless it's too cold) if you know how to paint!


----------

